
On building systems that will fail - sbmthakur
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/on-building-systems-that-will-fail
======
dredmorbius
For those who prefer PDFs (for local reading / archival):

[https://www.cs.umass.edu/~emery/classes/cmpsci691st/readings...](https://www.cs.umass.edu/~emery/classes/cmpsci691st/readings/OS/On-
Building-Systems-That-Fail-corbato.pdf)

The author is the late Fernando J. Corbato.

